
Intel Goldmont CPU Causing Chrome Crashes? - peter_d_sherman
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=968683
======
peter_d_sherman
[https://twitter.com/BruceDawson0xB/status/113419208392371814...](https://twitter.com/BruceDawson0xB/status/1134192083923718144)

Excerpt:

"Bruce Dawson @BruceDawson0xB 8h8 hours ago

Software at scale means that sometimes you hit CPU bugs.

It looks like there is a bug in Intel's Goldmont CPU that is causing Chrome
crashes.

I filed [http://crbug.com/968683](http://crbug.com/968683) \- anybody got
experience or references for this?"

